# How to price bucklings



## Stephbowling (Nov 17, 2017)

This is our first time kidding. We have a registered ND doe and she was bred to a registered buck. They both come from good dairy lines. She just had triplets, one didn't make it, the surviving two are males. T





















They have blue eyes. I'm in East TN and have no idea how to price these guys.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

I would see how much others around you are asking and go from there


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

If they were mine, I'd band them both and sell them as wethers for $150 each.

But I'm all the way in California, and your market may be completely different.

I band all my bucks. Even after 4 years of raising Nigerians, I don't feel like I have enough experience to recognize a really exceptional buckling when I see one. And since I believe only the absolute best should be kept intact, I wether mine my default. I had a gorgeous baby boy born this year. Sire and dam are great bloodlines. Sire even has his *B. But this little boy will have a date with my green rubber bands in a couple of months.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

uh 10 dollars to me but that just being like..ya know because they are awesome.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife is a low baller, better than madcatx though.
She said she would give you $75 each if she was buying.
Personally, you should not be satisfied with anything less than twice that. My opinion, your market may be awsome. Research your area prices.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Around me dwarfs of all kinds go for a min of roughly $100 around me for unregistered mixes. 

I would expect to see a registered ND buckling around me for $200+ if they're nice. I don't know enough about them to make the call if they should be wethered but wethers only go for a little less around here, maybe $150 or so


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Wether babies seem to be going for $50 unregistered to $150 registered and colorful with blue eyes. I too do not know yet how to recognize an exceptional buckling so mine will all be wethered until I better know what to look for and just because theres a ton of bucks around, everyone in our area has 3-8 bucks


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should probably register them unless both dam and sire both have amazing lines. Wethers have better lives than a buck anyways. Id sell about $75


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

This has been discussed on other threads here and the best advice I retained is you have an investment in feed, vet bills and wellness maintenance. The buyer is paying for those services regardless of the blood line. If you do not plan to register give the documents to the buyer so they can register. Everyone here says the buyer eventually comes back to you and tries to back track the paper work so they can register. I have seen pet quality miniature goats go for $250 - $300 at trade fairs but I don't believe that's realistic. My hubs and I have argued about this before. If someone is willing to rent a booth and transport their kids to an event like this for the exposure and advertisement, then more power to them. I will not be taking my kids, feed, water, fans, bedding, etc and camping for a 3 day weekend to sell livestock for that price. Also not interested in exposing my herd to God knows what or bringing home the stressed out, immunosuppressed kids if some of them didn't sell.


----------

